# Bad Experience at Local Saw Mill



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I took a couple of cedar logs to a local mill about four and one-half weeks ago. He told me he was going to cut themon Sept 12. I called on the 11th and 13th. He called me back on the 13th and said he just got out of hospital with a kidney stone. This is resonable and understandable. I call again last week and he said due to the rain he had not got them cut and needed his nephews to help him. He said he would call when he got them cut. I heard nothing this weekend. I plan on calling him late this week and ask if I bring my trailer back up there if he will reload my logs for me. I believe this is a resonable request. I just hope he still has them. Tom


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I always call first to see when my guy can cut my logs for me while I wait since it's a 100 mile trip each way.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience. I always call first to see when my guy can cut my logs for me while I wait since it's a 100 mile trip each way.


 When I call the saw mill operator about cutting the logs he did not indicate there would be any delay in cutting them. We agreed upon a time for me to bring the logs to his site. I thought he was going to mill them that day. Once I was there he said he could not mill them until Sept 12 due to a couple of tractor shows he had to go to. It was no big deal at the time as he is only 25 miles away. However, I believe if he does not cut them this week there is nothing wrong with getting the logs back and taking them to someone else. Over five weeks I believe is excessive.
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No more excuses*

His dog died and the funeral is out of state.
His wife is having their 4 grandchild.
The bandsaw blades they sent are an inch too short.
The key to the saw mill engine is not on the hook in the shed.
The tractor needs air in the tires and the closest air is in the next zipcode.
The cedar longs have a pungent oder to which he is allergic.
He can't find your particular logs. but there are some on Craigs list that will work.
The IRS seized the saw mill, dog and tractor.......The guy has no business sense and we need his name so we won't give him any! bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Look I've been in the situation where I had medical or personal problems and was unable to finish or start a project on time. I think I've been hospitalized like 15 times in 12 years ( 8 of which were in 1 year) So I do understand that things can happen. Where the problem seems to be is the way he has handled the situation. In the past I have had to offer to cut the price because of the wait or offer to get someone else to finish the project. Either way I was honest and upfront about my situation but still put my customers needs ahead of mine. He seems to either be lying or handling it badly.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My son just started up in business and already has had jobs where the other guy just failed to show up. In all my years in business I found that the worst thing is not keeping the customer informed and making promises you cannot keep.

If for some reason you cannot meet a deadline, level with your customer and give them some options.
Do this and 'they will return'.
johnep


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

FINALLY! He cut my logs yesterday and I picked them up at 7am this morning. Two hundred fifteen BF of red cedar. I got it stacked and air drying.
Tom


----------

